

Fab & Custora calculate the the lifetime value of an iPad (customer) - cpierson
http://betashop.com/post/19400841070/fab-custora-calculate-the-lifetime-value-of-an-ipad

======
blrgeek
Any doubts now about why Amazon is pushing the Kindle Fire for all its worth?

The OP jokes about giving all their customers an iPad - Bezos is actually
taking a Billion dollar bet and doing just that...

~~~
betashop
Exactly.

------
betashop
Hi. Jason Goldberg, betashop, CEO of Fab here. Happy to take any questions on
this and discuss further.

~~~
jamiequint
Hi Jason, thanks for answering questions.

I'm curious if you analyzed your customer profile based on entry point into
Fab at all? Do you see the same type buying profile (% of users with
purchases/frequency of purchases) on tablet-first vs. web-first customers or
are these high tablet numbers mostly a result of pre-existing web customers
downloading the tablet app.

In other words, do cohorts of users signing up from a tablet actually
outperform users signing up from the web, or are you just migrating users who
are already engaged on the web to purchase on tablet?

~~~
betashop
We do analyze this. We are finding that users who join fab for the first time
via iPad convert to purchasers 5x faster than normal.

------
mcdavis
It would seem logical in that downloading the app it shows intent to purchase
eventually and the structure of iOS allows for less distractions than browsing
via the web.

If I'm using an iPad app, it occupies my entire screen and has my full
attention (minus alerts that may arrive) and therefore I'm less likely to
pulled away by something else (twitter stream, messages from friends, links,
etc.).

Also, if I'm launching a shopping app, it's also done with intent to shop.

------
blrgeek
One possible explanation of why people with an iPad app are more engaged -
speed

[http://www.fastcompany.com/1825005/impatient-america-
needs-f...](http://www.fastcompany.com/1825005/impatient-america-needs-faster-
intertubes?partner=rss)

And an iPad app means the user has a single focus, no other tabs, no other
apps, no other notifications, etc.

------
cpierson
Corey from Custora here. Happy to answer any questions about how our product
works and how we helped Fab discover these insights.

------
aresant
Saw similar engagement results for a client in the private-sales biz when they
released their native ipad app.

One piece of data you guys aren't showing, that was relevant to our experience
was % who were previous Fab.com buyers.

When we looked at the data again through that lense w found what looked more
like a migration of previously strong web-buyers over to ipad.

In context of your article you note "we started to notice that iPad users
behaved exceptionally differently from all other mobile users and web users."

But reframing from my own experience I think that the real story is that "your
BUYERS behaved exceptionally differently", not the platform users.

Rereading your article, did I miss he point and you had already pulled
previously registered from the data?

